# Nylabones-are they safe



## New Puppy Mommy! (Jul 30, 2012)

Stella LOVES durable Nylabones, particularly this one Puppy Ring Bone | Product Finder | My Pet Is | Puppy | Nylabone® however, our vet always makes us second guess giving them to her because he says he pulls chunks of them out of dogs stomachs every week. She doesn't chew on anything else likes she chews on a nylabone though and we can clearly tell she loves it. I tried giving her the one for powerful chewers and she didn't like it as much. I think because she can chew on it the same way. Any time I take away her nyla because she has chewed enough for one sitting she paces around looking for it for awhile. 
Just wondering what everyone's thoughts are. Also, she has a very sensitive stomach so we can't give her any edible chews or stuffed bones etc.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Does she chew pieces off of it? That's the main thing. 

Our dogs would chew very sharp pieces off of the nylabones. Even this "indestructable" hambone thingy (it was a nylabone squeaky toy combo) that my mom bought Jacks had pieces chewed off. 

I stopped buying them because I cut my foot when I stepped barefoot on a piece of plastic, and then I had to wonder what would happen to internal organs if the dogs were also eating the plastic.  

I buy Jacks rawhide - which er, is something you probably don't want to buy a puppy unless you can keep an eye on her. 

Jacks wasn't supposed to have rawhide, but he'd steal from his brothers.


----------



## edgard409 (Jul 12, 2012)

If she isn't an aggressive chewer meaning she isn't trying to murder the bone then it should be fine. My golden loves to chew but she doesn't chew very hard . Just watch her carefully while she is chewing and if you believe she is not able to bite off large pieces then it should be fine. My dog is a picky chewer but she likes the original nylabone durachews and I bought it for her 5 months ago and its still in good shape. 

My golden also has a sensitive stomach to edible chews but i tried this Merrick Beef Flossies Spiral Chew Natural Dog Treats - Healthy Dog Treats from petco.com

Usually dogs get diarrhea from edible chews because they are not used to them. If she can handle this then you can probably keep giving them to her and build up to bigger chews later on.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Nylabone*

We used to buy them for our older mature dogs, but not for puppies.
We do not buy them anymore since we learned the sharp peices don't digest, & can cause internal damage to a dog.
We found beef tendon chews & pizzels (dried braided beef penis) to be excellent digestable chews.
Just watch when they get too small, the pup will try to swallow whats remaining.
Tends to bind them up for a day or so.
When buying rawhides read the label carefully, make sure they're all natural. 
The pure white ones are bleached (sometimes with formaldehide).
Mike D


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

There are different opinions, I have a couple around my around because my collie is not an aggressive chewer, doesn't destroy them but needs something to chew. There is at least one very respected breeder on this board who absolutely will not give them to her dogs for the reasons Megora outlined above. It might be something to discuss with your vet, risk vs. reward.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

mddolson said:


> When buying rawhides read the label carefully, make sure they're all natural.
> The pure white ones are bleached (sometimes with formaldehide).
> Mike D


^ I think the formaldehyde is a preservative, which they use on rawhide from other countries to keep it from rotting before it's shipped or whatnot. It's why I will not buy rawhide from just any company, even if it says "made in the US" or something on it. Working in manufacturing, and in particular dealing with NAFTA, I know the products that are formed or manufactured here in the US, though materials come from elsewhere can stamp 100% US on it. :uhoh:


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

mddolson said:


> We used to buy them for our older mature dogs, but not for puppies.
> We do not buy them anymore since we learned the sharp peices don't digest, & can cause internal damage to a dog.
> *We found beef tendon chews & pizzels (dried braided beef penis) to be excellent digestable chews.
> Just watch when they get too small, the pup will try to swallow whats remaining.
> ...


Heya, what did you mean bind them up for a day or so? Constipation? I let my pup chew on the raw tendon (suuuuper chewy hard) and she was able to bite a piece off and swallowed it. Now I'm freaking out because she actually strained to poop and nothing yet. First time she's ever been constipated.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

puppydogs said:


> Heya, what did you mean bind them up for a day or so? Constipation? I let my pup chew on the raw tendon (suuuuper chewy hard) and she was able to bite a piece off and swallowed it. Now I'm freaking out because she actually strained to poop and nothing yet. First time she's ever been constipated.


YES, "bind them up for a day or so= Constipation"
Give her lots of water, it helps.

Mike D


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear has been given nylabones since we got him at 9 weeks. He only gets them when I am there to supervise and if he manages to get a chunk off (imagine the size of a silver dollar and flat like one too) then I just fish it outta his mouth and throw it away and we move on. I check his poo everyday anyways, so I make sure to know if something is up in that department. Between nylabones, marrow bones and an antler, we've managed to avoid any destructive behaviors. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't give Nylabones anymore. DB complained every time he stepped on one.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

I know I will NEVER let my dog have one again. She chewed off a chunk and swallowed it. The next few days she developed a slight cough....then 3 days later she threw up and there was the missing part of the nylabone.
Oh, and I, too, kept stepping on them with my bare feet. I give my dog an occasional bully stick....they are digestible.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Chester gets nylabones with no problem and he's what I would consider a heavy chewer. When he was a puppy nylabones are what saved me and mu boyfriends skin. he always needs to have something in his mouth so nylabones help with that. We did try the flavor kind like bacon, and chicken and he was able to chew through it so we threw that one away but as far as the original nylabones he just chews them but doesn't chew through them or break them. I guess it's all up to you and how you feel about them. Every dog and owner is different. We do give him raw hides as well but those are supervised and I also forgot to mention the nylabones are never put in his crate when I'm not home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

